# Super Bowl 47 Prediction



## gamecaptor (Jan 25, 2013)

We can all skip the Super Bowl! Tecmo Bowl has already predicted the outcome:​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQwKn8xnr2I&feature=youtu.be​


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 25, 2013)

pppsssshhhhhh we all know the ravens are gonna win, hush tecmo hush.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 25, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> pppsssshhhhhh we all know the ravens are gonna win, hush tecmo hush.


GTFO
SAN FRANCISCO 49ERS FTW
BEST TEAM NFC
BEST TEAM NFL.
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
WATTA GWAN NINERS!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 25, 2013)

Obviously them Ravens are gonna win.


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 25, 2013)

My prediction is as follows, I'll be shitfaced wasted and have gained about another ten pounds do to ingestion of buffalo hot wings and Dorritos.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 25, 2013)

I thought Madden was the oracle for the Super Bowl. 

Not that I'm complaining -- oldschool ftw.


----------



## narutofan777 (Jan 29, 2013)

yeah even madden has the ravens winning. i root for ravens too.

i hate 49ers, they beat my packers.  embarrassing loss. freaking colin kaepernick.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 30, 2013)

Steelers fan here. Ill side with the 49ers on this one.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 30, 2013)

Go 49ers!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 30, 2013)

Shinigami357 said:


> Obviously them Ravens are gonna win.


screw you 
49ERS FTW WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
NINERS
RULE
BEST TEAM NFL


----------



## Sychophantom (Feb 2, 2013)

Screw you all, I still think the XFL was better.

New Jersey Hitmen forever!


----------



## Gahars (Feb 2, 2013)

I predict that, uh, some burly men will get hit by other burly men. There will be downtouches, field goals, dunks, and grand slams. My favorite player is Larry Byrd.

Yay Football.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 4, 2013)

So um... Yea called it


----------



## smile72 (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been watching it for the commercials, I hated the Doritos commercial... I guess I'm rooting for Baltimore, especially since so many from San Francisco said (and or did) something anti-gay.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 4, 2013)

smile72 said:


> I've been watching it for the commercials, I hated the Doritos commercial... I guess I'm rooting for Baltimore, especially since so many from San Francisco said (and or did) something anti-gay.


So you're rooting for a sports team not on _territorial grounds_ or on the _grounds of their sportsmanship_ but on the grounds of whether or not they're pro-gay? 

That's kinda odd - I'd expect a person to root for whoever represents their region _"more"_. Then again, any reason flies, I suppose.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> So you're rooting for a sports team not on _territorial grounds_ or on the _grounds of their sportsmanship_ but on the grounds of whether or not they're pro-gay?
> 
> That's kinda odd - I'd expect a person to root for whoever represents their region _"more"_.


Neither are in my region....and I kinda hate the other areas in my region. Yeah, when someone says they wouldn't like a gay teammate it kinda pisses me off.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 4, 2013)

smile72 said:


> Neither are in my region....and I kinda hate the other areas in my region. Yeah, when someone says they wouldn't like a gay teammate it kinda pisses me off.


I think it's a showers/locker room issue. 

But yeah, any reason flies, I suppose. As long as you're excited for the game.


----------



## Devin (Feb 4, 2013)

I predict the lights go off.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 4, 2013)

smile72 said:


> I've been watching it for the commercials, I hated the Doritos commercial... I guess I'm rooting for Baltimore, especially since so many from San Francisco said (and or did) something anti-gay.


 






Oh gawd. Here we go...


----------



## smile72 (Feb 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I think it's a showers/locker room issue.
> 
> But yeah, any reason flies, I suppose. As long as you're excited for the game.


No excuse, men shower together all the time, there have always and will always be gay men, I'm not excited for the game but the commercials. So I guess. Go Baltimore!


----------



## Gahars (Feb 4, 2013)

To be fair, football is a sport based around rough, burly men piling on top of other rough, burly men. They should be fine with this by now.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 4, 2013)

ravens win


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Feb 4, 2013)

WE WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HELL YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smile72 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hooray for Ravens!


----------



## gamecaptor (Feb 4, 2013)

Ugh, so bummed out today. At least it was a good game though.

Looks like Madden got it right:
http://www.warpzoned.com/2013/02/ra...-bowl-simulation-is-scary-accurate-this-year/


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 5, 2013)

hahahahahahahaha. hahahahaha.

ravens beat the 49ers.


----------

